# What strain are you smoking?



## hookedonchronic1 (Feb 9, 2015)

Just curious what strain is everyone out there smoking right now? Please post name of strain, pictures, descriptions (taste, smell, ect.). Also tell us your favorite strain and why you choose that particular one over the rest. 


I will start. I am smoking a strain of girl scout cookies. GSC has become a little more popular over recent years but still has not gone mainstream. It is a very potent strain rating at just over 20% THC. The smell has a skunky chocolate scent with a hint of mint some earthyness and fresh hayness. The smell isn't very profound until you begin to break it up but it still has this catchy odor that even being in your pocket it will catch your attention every once in a while. It looks dark almost damp with hints of Orange, Purple, and even Black. The small very dense buds are covered in trichromes which give it that glistening look. The stickiness is so unbeleivable you almost can't break it up and don't even attempt putting it in a grinder cause you will never get it out. The smoke is very very smooth on your throat and lungs, it's very easy to take large hits and hold them. The taste is very light on the inhale with a resinous feel and taste while the exhale is very thick sweet and spicy with the same resinous feel and taste. The resinous feel and taste I'm describing is not like weed resin you might be thinking of but like a thick sweet honeyish resin I am having a hard time even describing it to myself but you may know what I mean. This is what I am currently smoking and this is the best strain I have ever had. I am a connoisseur so I have had many many strains and I have yet to discover anything I have ever enjoyed this much.


----------



## _MrBelvedere_ (Feb 9, 2015)

I am loving some Blue Dream, one of my favorite strains! Very long lasting, very little couch involved, soaring.


----------



## hookahpimp (Feb 10, 2015)

OG Kush [BC grown] It's flat-out one of the most potent strains I've ever had, great stuff...a little "too potent" for my tastes but I really can't complain. A little goes a LOOOONG way.


----------



## hookahpimp (Feb 10, 2015)

_MrBelvedere_ said:


> I am loving some Blue Dream, one of my favorite strains! Very long lasting, very little couch involved, soaring.


Hey brother, how do you think it would be for someone like myself having an anxiety issue? I really wanna puff on some of that!! It sounds SO good.


----------



## _MrBelvedere_ (Feb 10, 2015)

For anxiety issue, if normal weed makes you paranoid, you should find a clone named AC/DC, it is a special pheno clone only of Cannatonic, pure CBD and no THC, 

http://steephilllab.com/strain-fingerprint/




hookahpimp said:


> Hey brother, how do you think it would be for someone like myself having an anxiety issue? I really wanna puff on some of that!! It sounds SO good.


----------



## hookahpimp (Feb 11, 2015)

Much appreciated Mr. Belvedere  Will def look into the CBD prominent strains in general from now on. Once again, thanks! Found this link, very interesting read. http://www.medicaljane.com/review/acdc-strain-is-a-phenotype-of-cannatonic-high-in-cannabidiol-cbd/ Where there's a will there's a way, lol.


----------



## GroErr (Feb 11, 2015)

Early/Day time: Blue Dream or Jack The Ripper, both are a head stone and energetic, both taste excellent. JTR only if I know I'm not going out or I'm smoking with someone, it makes me stupid-stoned (makes them stupid too so that's Ok)
Evening/late night: Blue Pyramid, strongest stone I've had in a while, tastes and smells like Blueberry Hash, buds are so dense it's like pulling chunks of hash off a vine, couch lock potential if I'm already tired
Late night: Harlequin (1:1 CBD/THC), usually in a tea or edibles, total relaxation, nice clear head stone. Reason I save this for late night is not couch lock, but it relaxes me so much it may as well be couch lock


----------



## sunni (Feb 18, 2015)

welcome to riu


----------



## MartaStuart (Feb 18, 2015)

Lemon Haze


----------



## SirSteely (Feb 18, 2015)

Sour Bubble grown by BOG himself. It's so dank. 
Cough cough.


----------



## slinkysaurus (Feb 22, 2015)

Currently I'm smoking some Silver Haze...I'm a regular toker and this stuff I have to say is absolute dynamite! I don't have the patience to grow it tho as I'm told it can take up to 20 weeks of flower?! Either way, it's certainly in my top 10


----------



## hookahpimp (Mar 5, 2015)

OG Kush, sorry bout the pic quality


----------



## hookahpimp (Mar 30, 2015)

This OG..I cant stop smoking it...lots of purple, red, trichs, hairs, etc...very good stuff! I smoked a bowl of kief from this and was FLOORED, I could hardly walk lol...the pic does it no justice. Sirsteely, wow, great variety there!! Feel like hangin out? lmfao


----------



## hookahpimp (Mar 31, 2015)

MartaStuart said:


> Lemon Haze


Awesome strain you've got there, I had the chance to try it..pure FIRE!! Awesome for depression/anxiety. Peace


----------



## hookahpimp (Mar 31, 2015)

slinkysaurus said:


> Currently I'm smoking some Silver Haze...I'm a regular toker and this stuff I have to say is absolute dynamite! I don't have the patience to grow it tho as I'm told it can take up to 20 weeks of flower?! Either way, it's certainly in my top 10


I LOVE silver haze, too bad my town is flooded with kush at the moment..All great but I'm fiending for a sativa like silver haze. Couchlock can get annoying!!


----------



## BDOGKush (Mar 31, 2015)

Tigers Milk


----------



## slinkysaurus (Apr 4, 2015)

Unknown Kush-X..smells like fizzy Orange.....Fanta to be exact


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 15, 2015)

I've been smoking on the Girl Scout Cookie myself for the past month or so. Mine doesnt appear as light green as the OP's but it is definately a head cracker with serious couch lock. Almost too much.......almost. HAHA
Taste and smell is best described as hashy/heavy smoke. Little choke and smooth on the throat. LOTS of trichs and dense buds break up nice. Whoever grew it did a fine job and cured it well too. Bud pictured is approx 1g.


----------



## groove (Apr 15, 2015)

i smoke white widow right now from my last grow. decent weed but not that dense (probably my fault). new seedlings are super silver haze and white widow. I tried super limon haze recently in amsterdam. didnt seem much different but I'm using vaporizer but its much better THC level than my WW's surely.


----------



## ZoBudd (Apr 15, 2015)

Took an early smoke of Pineapple Express tonight. She has another week to cure, but damn, she hits hard!!!! very skunky, which is not a bad thing at all. No essence of any pineapple or fruit at all right now at all. Hopefully that will come with curing. She's a heavy hitter for sure. Hopefully, a keeper    

Full grow and smoke report to come, but here's a peek:


----------



## ZoBudd (Apr 15, 2015)

*Fruit Punch* (Heavyweight Seeds) is my fave all around smoke right now, and I've also really been loving *Painkiller XL* (Royal Queen) (See reviews fr both in smoke reports). Taste great, musky and sweet, with a 9% - 9% THC to CBD. For Painkiller, i really like the body effect of the cbd - (very relaxing and pain relieving) with a noticable THC kick. Great smoke to start off a long dinner gathering and to sweetly ease yourself into a social situation.

Zo


----------

